# Safer Dinnerware



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

After reading that some ceramic dinnerware contains lead (as do all Corelle ware with decorations,) I've decided to ditch my dishes. I'm thinking glass, though with a 3 and 6 year old, that has its drawbacks. I'm considering stainless steel sets for the kids. Amazon sells lunchbots for kids. I could get 2 plates, 2 bowls, and 2 mugs for $40. For $32 I could get 4 plates, bowls, and mugs that are enamel coated stainless steel (made in China, so not too sure about that.)

What does everyone here know? Obviously I want to stay away from all plastic.


----------



## kitchensqueen (Feb 20, 2006)

Stainless steel might not be a good idea - they could get way to hot to touch. And I don't know if you use a microwave to heat food, but if you do, that would not be an option. You might want to research which brands of china do not contain lead. High quality American/EU made china is likely made with a lead free glaze nowadays. Another good option might be stoneware, as the glazes used are lead free .


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitchensqueen*
> 
> Stainless steel might not be a good idea - they could get way to hot to touch. And I don't know if you use a microwave to heat food, but if you do, that would not be an option. You might want to research which brands of china do not contain lead. High quality American/EU made china is likely made with a lead free glaze nowadays. Another good option might be stoneware, as the glazes used are lead free .


I'm trying to get away from the microwave, so that's not an issue. I also don't serve my kids really hot food, so again, not an issue. Not sure there's much difference between stoneware and glass, is there? I consider both breakable. I'm looking at the libbey moderno stuff at amazon. It's toxin free.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

glass contains lead, some stoneware does too (you really need to check)

the more expensive the higher the lead (wine glasses!)

unless you eat lots of hot food on the rim (where corning / Corelle design is) it really should not be much of an issue- we don't let food sit on plates for long periods of time here - we store left overs in glass (and most does have some lead in it) once it is cool

I also would not do the stainless


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> glass contains lead, some stoneware does too (you really need to check)
> 
> ...


I contacted the manufacturer and they said no lead. Everything I've read on the internet so glass usually doesn't have lead unless it is lead crystal. Can you share your source of information about lead in glass? And why wouldn't you do the stainless?


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

I dislike stainless as the other PP mentioned because of the heat factor and I don't like seeing the scratches (that's personal). If you don't serve things warm and if your children like them more on the cool side they will stay "hot" longer and I also would not (because of how we do out table) want a warm plate like that on my wood table- as adults we want our food a bit warmer.

This is one of the sources that I have used in the past - http://www.coe.int/t/e/social_cohesion/soc-sp/public_health/food_contact/PS%20E%20LEAD%20LEACHING%20VERSION%201.pdf

older glass dinnerware (not just antiques) "could" contain lead- you really need to check your source and where they are having their products "checked"

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=99079l100909l0l101271l9l9l0l4l0l0l257l954l0.3.2l5l0&q=cache:46Y-XJ2rbj8J:http://www.marthastewart.com/272041/milk-glass+lead+milkglass&ct=clnk

if you are sure that you are getting is safe that's fine, I DO feel Corelle is also safe because of where the design is- of course crystal is and simple things most people don't think about is a candy dish, liquor decanters, etc- have the candy in 30 mins and they are little lead treat!

I even got rid of crystal vases- I don't feel good about throwing out the water from being inside.

when not super hot food in on the plate for a short amount of time and cooked in "safe" pots I personally don't have a big issue about it, but that's me

ETA - Personally stainless won't be a choice for me because of how it looks (it's personal- I don't want to feel like I am in a school cafe or prison or camping) I know looks are not what you are going for here but that's me.

I have MORE dinnerware then you would want to know- but for HOT food we use Heath Ceramics, for other food we even use old plastic - Hellerware, plus we have china (Lenox) and other stuff- I really am far more concerned about HOT going into nonBPA plastic-like I said food doesn't sit in dishes here for very long.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Don't have time to read your links now, but I definitely will after bedtime.

This is the children's stainless dinner setting I'm considering getting. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003KN27QO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_7?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> This is one of the sources that I have used in the past - http://www.coe.int/t/e/social_cohesion/soc-sp/public_health/food_contact/PS%20E%20LEAD%20LEACHING%20VERSION%201.pdf
> 
> ...


The first article specifically states, "These Guidelines apply to glass tableware made from lead-bearing glass." That doesn't mean all glass has lead. The article even talks about what you need to do to use lead-glass (though I certainly wouldn't. The second article was pretty interesting. I can't believe someone would even get the idea to make glass with arsenic in it. People can be so weird.

Here are some articles that indicate normal glass does not have lead:

http://www.haz-map.com/leadfact.htm

http://greenlivingqa.com/content/all-glass-created-equal

Here is the email reply I got regarding the glass I plan on buying: "Libbey manufactures all of its glass items from common soda lime glass. Libbey has several manufacturing factories and compositions vary slightly due to the availability of raw materials. These formulations contain no heavy metals, namely lead, cadmium or mercury. Our glass material is considered lead free, non-toxic and non-radioactive. If you have any further questions, you may contact, Robert St. John, Director of Environment, Occupational Safety & Health at 419-727-2493. Thank you for your interest in Libbey products."


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Our glass material *is considered* lead free,


this is my understanding - they did not say "our glass *is* lead free"

My understanding is that glass tests like they said yet there are trace amounts that do not record as testing for-get it?

the set you showed is small - IMO I could not use it long for my children, what you plan to do when they need larger?

have you considered any pottery?


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> this is my understanding - they did not say "our glass *is* lead free"
> 
> My understanding is that glass tests like they said yet there are trace amounts that do not record as testing for-get it?


Good catch. I didn't see that. I'll call them. Thanks for pointing it out.

My kids are small. The stainless steel plates will work for us.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

as I tried to say when I first posted but not in the best detail, my understanding is that ALL glass has some lead, where they get away is the recordable amount per law thing

"glass" in general used for dishes / food storage should be the safest - real area of concern are "glazes" and paints on top (secondary process) - I would have some concern with a small child and glass and just because crap happens and things break no matter how careful you are- certain things are no brainers but other things I try and do the least possible risk thing

personally- the bowl that you want to get would not work for us (not saying it wouldn't for you) but we eat hot cereal every morning and soup several times a week and the cool down would be a draw back for me-and we have a three year old

so if it works for you- go for it

I would be interested to know what the Libby company does tell you- they will dance the best the can!

you might find an old set of Corelle that's all white--their break rate is good!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Not all ceramics or glass contain lead. You can contact the manufacturers to ask about them, or even contact the stores - most national stores will have that info at HQ because in CA those dishes have to carry a warning label.

Because I'm in CA, I just shopped with an eye to the warning labels, which have to be prominently displayed on the shelves.

As for the other options, I do like stainless. I don't like the price of it though. Particularly in kids dishes, it's pricey. But we use stainless for lunches around here.

I did stop by Ikea and pick up stainless bowls there. We have about half a dozen of them, and they're the perfect size to hold a snack or finger-food. I think they hold about a cup. They have the bowls all the way from a huge bread mixing one down to tiny little ones for prepping foods for recipes.

Mostly though, my kidlet uses plastic trays. I don't put anything hot on them, but then he's still too young to recognize hot will burn. We do also use small glass pie plates and custard dishes, and even at 2 he's really good about it.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

CA also has standards that other states do not - so if they have signed off on it (a bit better? we can hope!)


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> you might find an old set of Corelle that's all white--their break rate is good!


Corelle is just laminated glass, so why would they have less lead than regular glass?

I don't like Corelle simply because I think it's ugly, even the plain white.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cristeen*
> 
> I did stop by Ikea and pick up stainless bowls there. We have about half a dozen of them, and they're the perfect size to hold a snack or finger-food. I think they hold about a cup. They have the bowls all the way from a huge bread mixing one down to tiny little ones for prepping foods for recipes.


I looked at Ikea online and didn't see these. Either I missed them or they just sell them in the stores. It's two hours away. Maybe I'll brave it next time we're in the area.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I love my Fiestaware. And even though they have tried really hard, my kids have never broken any. (neither have my dogs  )


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

Fiestaware --just make sure it's not the old stuff!


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

I spoke to the people at Libbey. They said they do not use any lead in any of the ingredients. However, since lead can occur in the air and get incidentally trapped in the glassware, they can't guarantee it's lead-free.

My glassware and stainless steel are all scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I'm really excited to get new dishes. I do think they're pretty. We'll cross our fingers on the breakage thing.


----------



## craft_media_hero (May 15, 2009)

Sounds like you have mostly resolved this, but I wanted to share since I have been going through the same thoughts about safe dishware--my ds 15mo has non-intentionally destroeyd most of my handmade pottery (glazes I mixed that I know were safe), and I have gotten rid of my commercial made in china ceramic. My solution--local artsan turning wooden dinnerware for us! I asked him not to finish them, and we will burnish them in beeswax--ds can't break, I know they are safe materials, and we get to support a local family with our purchase


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craft_media_hero*
> 
> Sounds like you have mostly resolved this, but I wanted to share since I have been going through the same thoughts about safe dishware--my ds 15mo has non-intentionally destroeyd most of my handmade pottery (glazes I mixed that I know were safe), and I have gotten rid of my commercial made in china ceramic. My solution--local artsan turning wooden dinnerware for us! I asked him not to finish them, and we will burnish them in beeswax--ds can't break, I know they are safe materials, and we get to support a local family with our purchase


That sounds lovely. I'd really like THAT option. Sadly money plays a role here as well. I am getting these pieces for about $2 a piece. I looked at the Fiesta ware. I don't like their looks as much as the glass. However, I can't get a dozen of each for the price I'm paying. Perhaps in time I'll want something different. Getting the stainless for the kids will help, though they're pretty good about not breaking our stuff. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

I know I'm late to the party, but Kidishes makes tempered glass dishes that are practically unbreakable. We used to have a local shop here that sold them, and the owner couldn't believe it was really unbreakable, so she took one outside, and smashed it into the brick sidewalk. It didn't break. She never tried it again, so who knows if it would have broken the second or third time, but I was convinced they'd be safe on my tile floors!

IDK if they're necessarily any stronger than Pyrex or Duralex or other tempered glass, but if not, they have good marketing... :bag


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swd12422*
> 
> I know I'm late to the party, but Kidishes makes tempered glass dishes that are practically unbreakable. We used to have a local shop here that sold them, and the owner couldn't believe it was really unbreakable, so she took one outside, and smashed it into the brick sidewalk. It didn't break. She never tried it again, so who knows if it would have broken the second or third time, but I was convinced they'd be safe on my tile floors!
> 
> IDK if they're necessarily any stronger than Pyrex or Duralex or other tempered glass, but if not, they have good marketing... :bag


Bummer I didn't get your input sooner, I'd love tempered glass. When I typed in kidishes I ended up with duralex, so it may be the same thing. If we have a great attrition rate with our new stuff, I'll definitely try Duralex. http://www.duralexusa.com/Duralex-Glassware.html


----------



## Curious1755 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Still happy?*

I'm just wondering if you still like your Libbey glass plates after almost three years, and if not, which plates did you replace them with? I'm looking to order a set of Libbey glass plates to replace the plastic that my children eat off of.....


----------

